# [Wet Thumb Forum]-D's first planted tank



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

90 gallon planted tank. Flourite substrate, very thin layer of peat moss underneath, power compacts 6700, 390 total watts, using Red Sea CO2 kits (2) until I have time to figure out the auotmated milwaukie system CO2.

Fish are: emperor tetras, threadfin rainbows, giant danios, one male Beta, SAE, oto and 4 dwarf flame Gouramis


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i think your tank looks really nice. i am jealous of your setup. i think that if you could come up with the inspiration for a great scape, you could have a masterpiece. you have the right setup, now you need to play around with different looks and see what happens


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks Russell. I have learned soooo much in just a few week's of tinkering around with plants. I have already changed the left side of the tank as you view from the front. I pulled some of the green plants and created some open space for foreground plants and planted some of the eusteralis stellata that Robert has had for sale in the mid and back ground. It is growing well so far despite a tank being treated for ick and minimal CO2. I am planning to hook up the CO2 injected system tommorow. I have been using the RedSea kits so far, and they work well I might add. Anyway, I am so new to this and any feedback from folks who have been doing this for a while is really appreciated. Thank you, Darrell.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Darrell, it looks great! Plants look very healthy, and the water crystal clear! I would just let things be for a while before worrying about re-arranging. Like Russell said, you have plenty of time ahead to experiment and move things around. If you keep moving things around too early, nothing will really settle in. The hairgrass will take time to spread. 

Have you had any problems thus far?


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I have had fuzz algae and I am contunuing to do 25% water changes to cope with that in addition to the SAE's and Oto crew. I have small SAE's and they have been very good about getting after the fuzz algae on the small leaves. I have have some darker algae on the cabomba and star grass. The star grass had it from the arrival date. I also have an outbreak of Ick, whiuch I believe resulted from a water change where the water temp dropped form 79.5 - 80.0 down to 75 for about an hour. How do youguys do water changes without the temp fluctuating. I have been using bottled R.O water. I need to get an R.O system installed and I would think better temp control would result. I need to do a water change today and plan to pour the water in a big, new garbage can and pre-heat the water? For the long term, that takes way to much time for weekly changes. I have treated the ick for 4 days now with "Quick Cure" by Aquarium Products. It seems to have worked well for the tetras who were the most affected by the ick. I had removed my carbon filter, so I am going to put a new one in first, pull the med out of the water, then do the water change I guess. Overall, The plants look good and don't seem to have been adversely effected my the medication or the higher temps (80-81F) for the last few days. I planted the Eusteralis on Wednesday, thank you very much for the overnight delivery, and it is already growing new shoots every where. I am really excited to see this plant grow. The different colors are beautiful. I attached the Taiwan moss to a rock with cotton thread and look forward to seeing that one take off. I don't see much of the CO2 effect on plants at the moment due to increased surface agitation while I am treating the ick. Anyway, sorry to get long winded, I really enjoy this tank. I have had saltwater reef tanks for years and this is a fun change of pace. More later. Darrell


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey D,

Tank looks very nice! I cant wait to see how it progresses over time. You will see the effect of CO2 on your plants soon. It makes them grow like crazy. Hey, what light to you have on your tank? By looking at the legs, its a Coralife fixture. Im just curious if it is one and what it is. Have a good one.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Riley, Thanks for the feedback. The lights are Coralife fixtures. One fixture is a double sided with a total of 260 watts. 6700k. Then one strip with 130 watts for a total of 390 watts. All 6700k. I have used Coralife on my saltwater reef tanks for years and have been very happy with the performance. I don't like the legs they sell for these though. On the single strip they are relatively stable but the double is not as solid. It works though. I'm having some issues now with green water. Just finished treating the tank for ick, successfully so far......... Any feedback on the use of UV sterilizers? darrell


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

uv is good to have around. i run one on my 30 gallon tank 24/7. though i must stress, becuase if i don't someone will chime in: uv is only a temporary cure, you have to get to the source of the problem blah blah blah... anyways, yes they are good and they do fix green water.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

oh, and another thing, if you spread your hairgrass out, it will fill in faster. i usually use tweazers and plant it 2-3 stems at a time. this lets it really spread out in a hurry.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Coralife also sells legs where you can fold the strip back. I have them on both my fixtures.


----------

